# M785/r785 calipers what's the difference?



## Cmm (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi
Just wondering if there is any difference between the m785 (mtb version) and r785 (road version)

all reviews claim the r785 is a refined version of the m785 but no one says what has been refined. Will m785 calipers function the same on a road bike as r785?

Thanks

chris


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Cmm said:


> Hi
> Just wondering if there is any difference between the m785 (mtb version) and r785 (road version)
> 
> all reviews claim the r785 is a refined version of the m785 but no one says what has been refined. Will m785 calipers function the same on a road bike as r785?
> ...


Shaved to reduce a little bit of weight. Also, the new calipers is now the rs785 which has gone to a different connection. Shimano is moving away from the banjo connection.


----------



## Perth (Apr 3, 2015)

Is r685 different too or just a non di2 version?

If I have R-785 levers, can I use them with R-685 calipers?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I had the same post/question a few weeks ago. My r785 was warranty-replaced with the slightly less expensive m785.

As near as I can tell, the following are different:

The m785 comes branded XT.
The r785 has F01A resin pads, and the XT one has metal F03A pads.
The cotter pin bolt in one case is a slot-head screw and in the other case is a hex-head. I can't remember which is which.

As far as I can tell, there are no other substantive differences.


----------



## Cmm (Aug 9, 2014)

Cheers


----------

